# How does out of home streaming work technically-what security implications are there?



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

I've never used it as I'm...well, I'm concerned about my TiVo's security even when that's NOT enabled, but I don't know how the out of home streaming works. Is it punching a hole through your firewall? Are there any security implications?


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Puppy76 said:


> I've never used it as I'm...well, I'm concerned about my TiVo's security even when that's NOT enabled, but I don't know how the out of home streaming works. Is it punching a hole through your firewall? Are there any security implications?


Non copy-protected content can be downloaded to device memory (not external/ memory card). Only one device at a time may stream or download OOH (out of home) at a time. Bolt devices can download or stream to two devices on home network, stand alone and Roamio stream devices can download or stream to 4 devices (one OOH) at any one time.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## powrcow (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm sure someone else can speak to exactly what services ports are enabled in the TiVo. I'm guessing you're concerned because you are allowing outside access to *something* inside your network.

Your TiVo makes a connection through your (I'm guessing) NAT-enabled router or firewall to TiVo's servers. It "punches a hole" through a NAT similar to how your PC "punches a hole" when it accesses a web page. When you use the Android/iPhone app to access your TiVo, the app accesses TiVo's servers. Commands and status to/from the TiVo and your app are relayed through TiVo's servers. I believe even the video streams are proxy'd through TiVo's servers.

From a security standpoint, what's the worst that could happen? Someone could access TiVo's remote servers and use the existing tunnel to your TiVo to get inside your network. Is that likely? Probably not. Everything with network connectivity will touch an Internet server and *could* bring back some payload with an exploit in it.

How insecure is the TiVo? I would put it about as insecure as allowing friends to join your WiFi network. You don't know what electronic baggage their devices bring with them so those devices should exist in some DMZ/walled-off area of your network.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

<<<When you use the Android/iPhone app to access your TiVo, the app accesses TiVo's servers. Commands and status to/from the TiVo and your app are relayed through TiVo's servers. I believe even the video streams are proxy'd through TiVo's servers.>>>

That's what I was hoping...that basically the TiVo is only connecting to TiVo (or of course Netflix, or whatever), and I've been assuming/hoping that's the case, which is more or less secure. Like I connect to it outside my home, it's really connecting to TiVo's servers, which are then connecting to the TiVo.

I'm just not clear on how it works when checking that box to allow streaming outside the home, if that's opening another avenue of attack, how that's getting sent on to my device, so I've left it off for now.


----------

